# pathfinder supercharger swap ?



## metfire (Jul 1, 2007)

Does anyone know if I can put a nissan pathfinder/xterra supercharger on my 1985 n/a 300zx?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

yes. but I'd rather put it in it. there's plenty of room in the trunk.


----------

